# Happy Autumn from Riley and Ginny0T



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

The entire OT department in the skilled nursing facility bwhere I work are dressing like hippies for Halloween. Riley is coming that day to be part of the festivities--he is also going as a hippie (my 78 year old mother is coming and dressing like a bee--go figure  Anyway, here is a picture of Riley as a hippie, his left arm is up in a "peace sign" but you can't see it in the picture because his ear hangs over it (just love him)--Happy Halloween and Autumn all!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol! That's just great


----------



## Chicalen1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Very funny.

Amanda


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

HAHAHAHAAH!!! Awesome picture!


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

hehehe, awsome pic!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

What a beautiful dog! Happy Autumn to yall too!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Autumn to you and Riley as well. Riley looks so cute.


----------

